# Raw Vegetarian diet plan



## Drew333 (Oct 30, 2013)

Raw Vegetarian diet plan is good for the heart health because this diet plan controls the cholesterol level and burns the excess fat to keep the heart healthy. 
Fresh fruits, raw vegetables, nuts, fish, fish oil, olive oil, green tea, coffee, and citrus fruits juices are more effective for the heart health.


----------



## granfire (Oct 30, 2013)

Drew333 said:


> Raw Vegetarian diet plan is good for the heart health because this diet plan controls the cholesterol level and burns the excess fat to keep the heart healthy.
> Fresh fruits, raw vegetables, nuts, fish, fish oil, olive oil, green tea, coffee, and citrus fruits juices are more effective for the heart health.



well, the human body is not made to digest an exclusive raw diet, especially of vegetables.
Coffee and tea are hardly raw....

I am sure you have been made aware that you have been putting your posts in the wrong sections, and since I am not a moderator, I shall leave it at that, pointing you toward the health section:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/46-Health-Tips-for-the-Martial-Artist


----------



## K-man (Oct 30, 2013)

Drew333 said:


> Raw Vegetarian diet plan is good for the heart health because this diet plan controls the cholesterol level and burns the excess fat to keep the heart healthy.
> Fresh fruits, raw vegetables, nuts, fish, fish oil, olive oil, green tea, coffee, and citrus fruits juices are more effective for the heart health.


Interesting that you are targeting cholesterol. Everything I have been reading recently suggests that the case against cholesterol is one great con. If you have any medical evidence to the contrary, and I'm talking proper trials, I would really like to see it.

Also, I'm not sure that a raw vegetarian diet _"burns the excess fat to keep the heart healthy"_ either. Anything or anyone who talks about _burning_ fat raises my interest.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2013)

Followed
Eat to Live: The Amazing Nutrient-Rich Program for Fast and Sustained Weight Loss, by Joel Fuhrman 

Eat For Health Paperback by Joel Fuhrman 

And my cardiologist, who I see based on family history and my cholesterol levels kicked me out of his office because I was too healthy.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2013)

K-man said:


> Also, I'm not sure that a raw vegetarian diet _"burns the excess fat to keep the heart healthy"_ either. Anything or anyone who talks about _burning_ fat raises my interest.



An all-raw-veggie diet would have you burning fat from hunger b/c it'd be so low-calorie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2013)

arnisador said:


> An all-raw-veggie diet would have you burning fat from hunger b/c it'd be so low-calorie.



that is why you need to look to legumes and then throw in nuts as well...and while your at it fruit


----------



## Takai (Oct 30, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> that is why you need to look to legumes and then throw in nuts as well...and while your at it fruit



Wouldn't the legumes need to be cooked, thus negating the "all-raw" moniker?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2013)

Takai said:


> Wouldn't the legumes need to be cooked, thus negating the "all-raw" moniker?



Some yes some no but it is necessary because it is a needed source of protien


----------



## Takai (Oct 30, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Some yes some no but it is necessary because it is a needed source of protien



Just checking. I agree that legumes and nuts are are both going to be essential. The tougher part is getting fats. Like from the lowly avocado.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Admin note:  Thread moved to Health Tips for the Martial Artist as it is a better fit for the topic.*


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2013)

The irony is some of the foods mentioned are neither raw nor vegetarian.

Coffee is roasted first, then brewed in hot water.  Not raw.  

Green tea is brewed in hot water.  Not raw.

Fish oils - definitely not vegetarian and probably not raw.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 30, 2013)

Google Peter Ragnar for info on raw veggie food.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> The irony is some of the foods mentioned are neither raw nor vegetarian.
> 
> Coffee is roasted first, then brewed in hot water.  Not raw.
> 
> ...



Types of Vegetarians



> Pesco-Vegetarians : (or pescatarian) Vegetarians that include fish in their diet.
> 
> Lacto-Ovo Vegetarian : (orOvo-Lacto) They eat dairy products, eggs, fruits vegetables, greens, legumes, grains, soy products, nuts and honey. This is the most common type.
> 
> ...


----------



## K-man (Oct 30, 2013)

One of my boys went down the raw vegan route. Difficult to find food to feed him when he visits.  It did help him lose weight, not that that was the reason for the diet, more a lifestyle thing.
:asian:


----------



## crushing (Oct 31, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> that is why you need to look to legumes and then throw in nuts as well...and while your at it fruit



To help make them healthful, do you ferment legumes?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a bacon double cheeseburger for dinner tonight...

But I did put some lettuce on it. And a slice of tomatoe. That counts, right?


----------



## crushing (Oct 31, 2013)

My daughter is a pescatarian because thinks fish are less sentient than mammals and birds.


http://www.businessinsider.com/13-nutrition-lies-that-made-the-world-sick-and-fat-2013-10?op=1


----------



## K-man (Oct 31, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I had a bacon double cheeseburger for dinner tonight...
> 
> But I did put some lettuce on it. And a slice of tomatoe. That counts, right?


Mate at our age we've done the hard yards. You just grab whatever turns you on!


----------



## crushing (Oct 31, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I had a bacon double cheeseburger for dinner tonight...
> 
> But I did put some lettuce on it. And a slice of tomatoe. That counts, right?



The funny thing is, the bread/bun was probably the least healthful part of your dinner (unless you washed it down with a soda).


----------



## Gnarlie (Oct 31, 2013)

I am vegan, but I don't evangelise about it. Each to their own. 

I do find some of the questions and statements people ask and make about veggie and vegan nutrition to be quite revealing regarding the level (sometimes lack) of thought they put into what they eat. But I always try to answer without prejudice. 

I've found that with careful thought and planning, the vegan diet is perfectly suited for sport, but you really need to do your homework.

I would struggle with only raw food, mainly from the perspective of limited variety. I mix raw into my diet, but it's not enough for me on its own. 

Gnarlie


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2013)

crushing said:


> To help make them healthful, do you ferment legumes?



No...I buy them and eat them


----------

